# Northern Minnesota black morels



## Mr Morel

Im heading north to camp at tettagouche state park this weekend. Hoping to find some blacks..... does anyone have any info to offer? Mostly wondering if its the right time there to look and if they even grow around there, or should i spend my time fishing instead? I will glady accept any other helpful info anyone may have as well  Thanks in advance, hope everyone is having a better season than I am so far.


----------



## morelmaniacmn

I've never hunted the north shore but being it's close to the lake I would think this weekend would be about the right time for morels.


----------



## judy j

I have a place 2 miles from the Baptism and have looked at multiple places up there over the years including newly logged areas. I've never found one morel but do really well in SE MN every year. There are a few morels up there but rare and the DNR office in Finland agrees with this observation. Fishing is more productive but if you find any, please post


----------



## cocowheats

i live up in Two Harbors. I found one a few years back on a creek looking for agates. I picked it and kept going. never looked for more. NOw that I know about morels I kick myself for that. Anyhow, I had zero luck last year and havent checked yet this year. Its been too dry, maybe with all this rain last three days they will be out. Let me know how you do, I could use some help too


----------



## Mnhunter59

Many years ago (1980) I was hiking in the Tettegouche Area. I think it was the first year it was open to the public. I was hiking along a stream bed around this time of year and found between 20-30 blacks growing on an eroded bank at the base of a couple cedar trees. I looked in the area a number of times since then and have never found another one.


----------



## tundraking

Several years ago in early June I was on a canoe trip in Quetico north of there, and we were camping on an island that had a fire the year before. The island was covered in blacks, I mean bags and bags of them, the biggest being about the size of a softball! If they're straight north of there, I don't see why they wouldn't be there. Probably just harder to find them in numbers maybe?...


----------



## cocowheats

tundraking said:


> Several years ago in early June I was on a canoe trip in Quetico north of there, and we were camping on an island that had a fire the year before. The island was covered in blacks, I mean bags and bags of them, the biggest being about the size of a softball! If they're straight north of there, I don't see why they wouldn't be there. Probably just harder to find them in numbers maybe?...


skibo area had a big burn last year. Has anyone checked that out? I was thinking next weekend of trying that


----------



## Mr Morel

Hmmm thanks for the input guys I really appreciate it. Heading up jn the morning. When I get back to town I will let everyone how it went.


----------



## Mnhunter59

I'm headed up this morning to check out a couple of burns. I'll post the results of the hunt when I get back.


----------



## Mnhunter59

Well my wife and I checked some burned areas.
1. Charred desolate moonscape...check
2. Dandelions blooming....check
3. Violets blooming...check
4. False morels everywhere...check
Black morels were a no show. Nice day in the woods or moonscape though and hey...no ticks


----------



## buckthornman

Thanks for the pics and info59 looks burnt and barron! Where's all the re- growth. Bucky


----------



## Mnhunter59

buckthornman said:


> Thanks for the pics and info59 looks burnt and barron! Where's all the re- growth. Bucky


The soils are really thin up there. Lots of rocks. There was small jack and white pines coming up.


----------



## buckthornman

Its very sqautchy up there! Mn59 it is gods country. Except them darn flies. I go up a couple times a year. Thx for the info. Buckthornman.


----------



## Mr Morel

Well i struck out at the gouche. Was cold and raining most of the time but i did keep an eye out while on about a 7 mile hike to no avail. Thanks again to everyone that replied.


----------



## morelmaniacmn

I was in the BWCA this past weekend. Found a half dozen Gyromitra falsies but no black morels. I did bring some with and we made a great cream sauce at camp over egg noodles. Was ridiculous!!


----------

